# Acupuncture



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Kowboy said:


> They don't always put the needles where it hurts. If you've got a sore arm, you may get the electric needles in your leg.


They put them in my face, in my neck, in my shoulders. Basically everywhere it didn't hurt. They were amazed every time I told them, it didn't do a damn thing. I do like Kimchi now though, so maybe that was the entire plan.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm eating kim chee right now.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm eating kim chee right now.


If it's good, it's sooooo good. When it's bad though, I'm not a fan. Gotta be spicy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Costco sells a good one.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Deckhead said:


> Just reading this for the first time. How's it working out Wall?
> 
> I went to every voodoo thing you could do for this kind of stuff for my lower back. I did a few sessions of acupuncture and it didn't do fvck all. Chiropractor messed it up more than it was before with 12 sessions. Tens unit helped relieve it for a night when I used it. Upside down table helped for a couple hours. PRP injections worked magic for 18 months but super expensive and extremely painful. Cortizone injections do good for a week or two.
> 
> The biggest thing I've found is different stretches and working out different muscles to make other muscles not have to work as hard. So now it's morning stretches and, oddly enough, a baseball and rolling it up and down my back against a wall.


You should get a back knobber if the baseball helps. It means you have tight and/or weak muscles back there.

Lots of times if the glutes are weak or inactive, they transfer their job to the lower back.

If you are standing a lot all day, you should be feeling a lot of tension in your glutes, most people tilt their pelvis though and transfer all that tension right into their back.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

NYCB said:


> You should get a back knobber if the baseball helps. It means you have tight and/or weak muscles back there.
> 
> Lots of times if the glutes are weak or inactive, they transfer their job to the lower back.
> 
> If you are standing a lot all day, you should be feeling a lot of tension in your glutes, most people tilt their pelvis though and transfer all that tension right into their back.


Nah, the nerve endings are being rubbed because the disc is ruptured and another hemorrhaged. I've been to a lot of different doctors about it.


----------



## Djea3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Costco sells a good one.


I make my own kimchee. It is SO DAMNED easy and you can adjust flavor to your liking. Rules: use a scale and weigh salt as a percentage of total weight, usually around 2% for me (Florida requires salt intake). Use some seaweed in it (rinse off the salt well). Use some ginger in it. Find quality gochugaru peppers. Use at least some fish sauce (Red Boat 40 Deg N is the best, you can almost drink that stuff, but I can not stand fish sauce normally). The freshest veggies you can find, always.

I also make fermented pickles, pickled daikon, sour kraut, and ferment anything that I suddenly decide might be good.

With Kimchee and sauerkraut there is NO WATER ADDED. Toss veggies in salt. Squeeze them. Let the salt draw the juices out and make sure that the veggies stay below the juice line by an inch. I use glass marbles in baggies for this when fermenting in quart jars, and have other weight systems for my 2 gallon jars.

We two average about a quart a week of Kimchee/pickles. I found that for sauerkraut, using organic cabbage will never fail. With Kimchee I have never had issue with failure (Kam yeast etc). We have 12 quarts pickled stuff in the fridge most of the time.

Store bought $10 a quart more or less. Home made 2.50 for cabbage per quart.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Djea3 said:


> I make my own kimchee. It is SO DAMNED easy and you can adjust flavor to your liking. Rules: use a scale and weigh salt as a percentage of total weight, usually around 2% for me (Florida requires salt intake). Use some seaweed in it (rinse off the salt well). Use some ginger in it. Find quality gochugaru peppers. Use at least some fish sauce (Red Boat 40 Deg N is the best, you can almost drink that stuff, but I can not stand fish sauce normally). The freshest veggies you can find, always.
> 
> I also make fermented pickles, pickled daikon, sour kraut, and ferment anything that I suddenly decide might be good.
> 
> ...


We have no space so we get it at Costco.


----------



## Djea3 (Jul 6, 2020)

Adell D. Black said:


> Thanks to acupuncture, many diseases can be cured, even kidney stones! The main thing is to find a good specialist.


My Hapkaido Master was a Black belt in 4 arts, an acupuncturist, acupressurist, chiropractor as well. Never had to go anywhere but the dojo.
One day my bowels were stopped and had been for two days. He took one look at me and asked what was wrong. Told me no workout and got the needles out with 4 little tiny charcoal cones. He marked around my navel 4 places. Took out tiny pigtail needles and screwed them in. Then lit the cones and adhered them on the needles.
He told me to remain in lotus and control my breathing and when the cones got too hot to remove them. I did that (the needles came out with the cones being removed). He told me walk home (I usually walked to the dojo as it was 2 blocks). I swear I almost didn't make it home. I had like 6 bowel movements that night!
Impact injuries, no problem. Strains and sprains...no problem. I swear by it but do not trust those trained in the USA at all. He had 40 plus years training in Korea.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Djea3 said:


> My Hapkaido Master was a Black belt in 4 arts, an acupuncturist, acupressurist, chiropractor as well. Never had to go anywhere but the dojo.
> One day my bowels were stopped and had been for two days. He took one look at me and asked what was wrong. Told me no workout and got the needles out with 4 little tiny charcoal cones. He marked around my navel 4 places. Took out tiny pigtail needles and screwed them in. Then lit the cones and adhered them on the needles.
> He told me to remain in lotus and control my breathing and when the cones got too hot to remove them. I did that (the needles came out with the cones being removed). He told me walk home (I usually walked to the dojo as it was 2 blocks). I swear I almost didn't make it home. I had like 6 bowel movements that night!
> Impact injuries, no problem. Strains and sprains...no problem. I swear by it but do not trust those trained in the USA at all. He had 40 plus years training in Korea.


If someone tortured me like that, I’d probably chit myself too!


----------

